# Oh how I love Craigslist



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Found this Saturday and picked it up yesterday. 125g with stand, lights, pumps, and frontosa. Paid a whopping 100 for it. Picked up some play sand, some rocks from the mississippi, cleaned it up, and figure a total cost of 106. 

Still need to fix the background but it was 10 last night an I didn't feel like it. 


































Still got sole fine tuning to do but I'm happy with it


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

NICE!!! LOVE getting sweet deals.


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

sweet deal.


One time a guy was selling his 260 gallon for 60 bucks because he was in the military and was leaving to a new duty station so he needed to get rid of it quick. 

If I didnt live in an apartment I would of picked it up.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Great deal, looks amazing!


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

i stalk craigslist for tanks, even if I cant get them right at the moment lol

you do find some great deals on there, my 75g was only 150 if I remember, tank & stand and some decorations


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

That's amazing. Whenever great deals come around like that near me, people are all over them and it's hard to get them.


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah. I still look occasionally. Found a few tanks for friends/family


----------

